# Short Runner Intake Man + Euro Rad Support (MK3 VR6)



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

Initial fitting of my Quick Flow is a no-go at this point.

Is there another option to get my Throttle Body ANYWHERE else versus where it is now (melting over the Exh Manifold)?

I'm not worried about performance, I don't NEED a short runner but I'm also under the impression that if I want to move the Throttle Body this is my only option, correct?

I mean, newbie question here but in theory could you create some sort of adapter to move the TB just out of the way??? Some of the Mazda guys have done this with success...

My other issue (even if heat isn't one) is that my plumbing into the TB has always hit the T04 Turbo back there. Just too damned tight. 


Any ideas and suggestions are very appreciated.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Given that you don't want to go SRI*

There's a guy on here that just recently relocated his throttle body to the pass side, retaining the stock upper intake mani. He blocked off the original throttle body entry and re-welded it close to the side valve cover area. I'll see if I can't find the exact thread. :thumbup:


----------



## vwgolfracer26 (Nov 3, 2003)

Or you can get a long runner vrt manifold like mine. 
They sell them here http://www.flipsidecustoms.com/OnlineStore.php 
or you can find one used like i did. 
Good luck.


----------



## vwgolfracer26 (Nov 3, 2003)

check out the gti in the link it looks like that in the car. 
http://www.flipsidecustoms.com/?page_id=46


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

vwgolfracer26 said:


> check out the gti in the link it looks like that in the car.
> http://www.flipsidecustoms.com/?page_id=46


 Yea, and that car even looks like it's got the Euro Rad Support too...I may have to go that route.... 

Thanks for the link.


----------



## vwgolfracer26 (Nov 3, 2003)

yeah i have the euro rad support as well. the intake clears the same as the stock one.


----------



## JASENR (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks for not letting me buy the quickflow for a 1000 and this for half the price.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

vwgolfracer26 said:


> yeah i have the euro rad support as well. the intake clears the same as the stock one.


Which intake are you talking about? Which intake do you have? There were a couple mentioned in this thread...


----------



## BlownGinster (Jun 23, 2002)

Nater....NUBVR made this modified stock one for me. Feels better over the entire powerband compared to the quickflow I had before. (engine bay has been cleaned up a little )


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

Interesting...

Basically a relocation of the TB?


----------



## vwgolfracer26 (Nov 3, 2003)

i was saying that the flipside customs intake clears the radiator support the same as the stock manifold.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

vwgolfracer26 said:


> i was saying that the flipside customs intake clears the radiator support the same as the stock manifold.


Ok,

Thanks for that clarification. :thumbup: I appreciate it.


----------



## BlownGinster (Jun 23, 2002)

Stock runner lenght, runner compensation, larger plenum, relocated T.B.


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

Juans runner is cheap and effective at doing what your after. Clears a euro rad...put one on a friends car the other day.


----------



## vwgolfracer26 (Nov 3, 2003)

I don't understand why peple put shortrunners on their cars when they know they are losing torque. Isn't the point of a mod to make power.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

vwgolfracer26 said:


> I don't understand why peple put shortrunners on their cars when they know they are losing torque. Isn't the point of a mod to make power.


 I guess you haven't MELTED your main engine wire harness like I have? I literally had to replace the ENTIRE main engine harness as a result of heat. 

And how many throttle bodies have you baked? If you haven't baked one yet you've been lucky. Well, without knowing your setup I can't comment...but with my turbo (atp manifold) it sits pretty close to the TB. 

Not only is my TB getting hot as hell (and subsequently melting) but I've already burned a main engine harness (I had a small fire as a result). 

To me, I don't give a living crap what low end torque I give up on my turbo motor. I'm sure it's plenty torquey. :laugh: 

And in addition, I'm guessing a hot TB will heat up the intake charge a bit? Not sure how much...but that has to inhibit performance a bit... 

Not throwing stones here (I DO live in a glass house), just saying not everybody's goal is to gain every ounce of HP...sometimes it's just to keep the car alive and kicking. :thumbup:


----------



## vwgolfracer26 (Nov 3, 2003)

No i wasn't bashing you. I just don't understand why they don't production make stock modified manifolds like the one made by nubvr. Or the flipside. I think those are both great ideas while retaining runner length. 
Also that why i am running a turbonetics exh manifold. Keeps the turbo low like the kinetics manifold with a t4 outlet to the turbo. When i pieced together my setup i read about all the pros and cons to come up with my idea of a reliable and powerful setup. 
Short runner intakes suck. With most you have to modify the fans. It is just a headache. 

Goodluck.


----------



## vwgolfracer26 (Nov 3, 2003)

Also melting you engine harness has to do with the atp manifold. You have to wrap the wires with some heatshield protection or move them into the raintray.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

vwgolfracer26 said:


> Also melting you engine harness has to do with the atp manifold. You have to wrap the wires with some heatshield protection or move them into the raintray.


 The new (and it was brand new from dealer believe it or not) will remain "brand new" since I've wrapped it a hell of a lot! :laugh: 

That'll never happen again! I don't EVER want to pull everything out of that fuse box EVER again!


----------



## Dubstuning (Nov 1, 2007)

05JettaGLXVR6 said:


> Juans runner is cheap and effective at doing what your after. Clears a euro rad...put one on a friends car the other day.


Had to trim mine a little but it fit


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

i have also done another option, running on a BT corrado.....


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

I like that one MUCH better than the "flipside" style manifolds :thumbup:


----------



## vwgolfracer26 (Nov 3, 2003)

Its always nice to be able to fabricate you own parts. I like!


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

And just so it's said, that wasn't my idea, I just made it happen for someone..... We think it's a big winner too!


----------



## R32EEEK (Oct 13, 2004)

That's absolutely beautiful work!


----------



## Rapid Decompression (Dec 5, 2004)

Good looking peices


----------

